

Ask HN: I will pay you if you find me this HN link. Super crucial - rfnslyr

Hey guys. About a week back, maybe 1.5, there was an article posted about mobile trends. It was a slideshow embedded on some site with one of those new nice services to embed slides in. It was I think 117 slides detailing trends in software, mobile vs pc, revenue, tons of stuff.<p>It was made by a man and a woman. Asian man and elder white woman. It was a brown page with a bit of text with the presentation embedded in the tip. I can&#x27;t for the life of me remember anything about the HN title or text on the page itself.<p>It&#x27;d be unreal if someone found it, it would quite literally save my life. Yes, literally.
======
lsiunsuex
[http://www.slideshare.net/kleinerperkins/kpcb-internet-
trend...](http://www.slideshare.net/kleinerperkins/kpcb-internet-trends-2013)

------
seferphier
it is called: mary meekers internet trends 2013

[http://allthingsd.com/20130529/mary-meekers-internet-
trends-...](http://allthingsd.com/20130529/mary-meekers-internet-trends-
report-is-back-at-d11-slides/)

~~~
seferphier
since I was the one that called it first, I should be paid.

Instead of paying me, why don't you make a donation to EFF instead:
[https://www.eff.org/](https://www.eff.org/)

Any sum is appreciated.

~~~
rfnslyr
$10 will be donated tonight if I don't forget. Thanks.

------
Jabbles
Google "mobile trends"... result number 4...

------
gjsriv
I found it- now tell me the terms :P

~~~
gjsriv
Here [http://freshpeel.com/2013/06/mary-meekers-internet-trends-
ma...](http://freshpeel.com/2013/06/mary-meekers-internet-trends-may-2013/)

